# Red Peper!



## Mather323 (Jan 27, 2008)

I wanted to create a pen that no one has ever done before.  After being on this sight, I am not sure that this will ever be possible, this is my attempt.  This pen was cast out of red peppers and CA glue.  Turning this pen was simular to being pepper sprayed while having a asthma attack, and the effect was only enhanced when a pepper made it straight into me eye.


----------



## Aderhammer (Jan 27, 2008)

DUDE THAT IS FREAKING SWEET!


----------



## GaryMGg (Jan 27, 2008)

That's cool. Or is it hot?!?!  Either way, it's nice!


----------



## rdunn12 (Jan 27, 2008)

Wow that is cooool.I like it.If it was'nt for the ca you could market it as an edible pen.It might be a little spicy though.


----------



## gketell (Jan 27, 2008)

That is one of the best looking pens I have seen.  Great job.

What your story tells me is that you don't have a good enough respirator. 

GK


----------



## jhs494 (Jan 27, 2008)

Nice pen. I can honestly say I haven't seen one like it.LOL


----------



## THarvey (Jan 27, 2008)

WOW!!!!!!!!!

That is on great looking pen.

Did you make extra blanks to share with your friends?


----------



## sah6139 (Jan 27, 2008)

I like it[}]

steve


----------



## doddman70 (Jan 27, 2008)

WOW thats one HOT looking pen!!!![8D]


----------



## karlkuehn (Jan 27, 2008)

Nice idea! Isn't it amazing what you can come up with when you go through the pantry and spice racks while the wife's not looking? hehe


----------



## johncrane (Jan 27, 2008)

That's Hot!!fore sure.[][8D]


----------



## winpooh498 (Jan 27, 2008)




----------



## Stevej72 (Jan 27, 2008)

Wow, Mike, that is really a very nice pen. What a great idea.


----------



## louisbry (Jan 27, 2008)

Very hot pen.  I haven't seen one like it before.


----------



## toolcrazy (Jan 28, 2008)

Very, very nice.


----------



## R2 (Jan 28, 2008)

A littke ripper!![^] Can you tell us exactly how you made the blank?? Please??


----------



## airrat (Jan 28, 2008)

Nice concept, looks great.

Going to take a guess that you used the dried peppers.


----------



## jwoodwright (Jan 28, 2008)

Now that's thinking like Eagle.  He was always saying with enough CA he could make anything into a pen blank.  

That is one hot pen and well made.

Hope your eye is better.


----------



## Tanner (Jan 28, 2008)

Nice use of alternative materials!  Pen looks great!


----------



## Sylvanite (Jan 28, 2008)

Very nice.  It warms my heart to see people willing to suffer for their art.

Regards,
Eric


----------



## broitblat (Jan 28, 2008)

That looks great!  I hope you found the "pain" worthwhile.

  -Barry


----------



## ahoiberg (Jan 28, 2008)

cool idea. don't touch your nose or eyes after handling that pen though.


----------



## JayDevin (Jan 28, 2008)

very hot Pen! I feel your pain!


----------



## Johnathan (Jan 28, 2008)

Nice work, now I want a peppermill made out of that!


----------



## rhahnfl (Jan 28, 2008)

Thinking out of the box!!! Way to go.  [8D]


----------



## VisExp (Jan 28, 2008)

That's a pen any chile head would love!


----------



## bitshird (Jan 28, 2008)

I used to live in New Mexico, that pen would bring a nice price in some of the shops there. 
It is one of the most unusual pen I've seem it's very well done.


----------



## CaptG (Jan 28, 2008)

Just Awesome, I think you have accomplished your goal.  Way to go.


----------



## C. Scott (Jan 29, 2008)

Great pen and idea!  Next time you may want to wear eye protection to stop those stray pieces of pepper getting in your eye.


----------



## barkisini (Jan 29, 2008)

Mucho caliente!!!


----------



## kent4Him (Jan 29, 2008)

Definately time to wear your face shield.


----------



## Mather323 (Jan 29, 2008)

I make the pen by placing 1/8 inch of peppers in  the bottom of a clear pill bottle, then I poured in 1/4 filling CA and mixed, pressing it down as well I a could.  Then I repeted the process until I filled up the container.  I let it set for 1 hour and then I cut and drill out the blank.  I just completed a new one today  (top secret) until I get to post it here but it looks like granet.


----------



## rhahnfl (Jan 29, 2008)

So the pen is just about all CA other than the peppers? WOW!!!


----------



## Dalecamino (Jan 29, 2008)

Mike , that is the coolest , most beautimous pen I've seen in awhile ! How does the CA not stick to the pill bottle ? Or do you have to break up the bottle to get the blank out ? I don't completely understand ( but that's me ). Love the work you did . Good job !


----------



## Mather323 (Jan 29, 2008)

After the glue is set, cooked off I cut the pill bottle to match the brass tubes.  Then I used the end mill to trim the brass and turn the pill bottle and once I am thru the plastic I am now turning the blank. []


----------



## Fred (Jan 29, 2008)

I would imagine that if it gets "chewed" on, then the one doing the chewing will be in for quite a surprise if and when they reach the peppers.

Very nice blank and the finished pen is definitely unique. Great job!


----------

